# Collections



## Battou

So, what Photographing equipment do you have at your disposal and use or just have in your collection?

Here is my list:
SLR
Body -
Canon EF
Canon EF - Wiring malfunction - Fixable
Canon TLb
Canon AE-1
Minolta XG-1
Minolta XG-7
Minolta XG-M
Pentax H2
Mamiya/Sekor DTL 500
Olympus OM-1
Chinion CS
Nikon FM

Lens - FD mount
Canon 28mm 2.8 X2
Canon 35mm 3.5 
Canon 50mm 1.4 (breech lock)
Canon 50mm 1.4 X3 (Bayonet mount)
Canon 50mm 1.8 X5 
Canon 50mm Macro 1:3.5
Canon 85mm 1.8
Canon 100mm Macro 1:4
Canon 135mm 3.5
Canon 135mm 2.5
Sakar 135mm 2.8 
Vivitar 400mm 5.6 X2
Gemini 80 - 200mm 4.5 
Sears 60-300mm 4-5.6
Canon 100-200mm 5.6

FL mount
Canon 135mm 1:3.5

MD mount
Minolta 50mm 2.0
Vivitar 70-150mm 3.8 Macro
Minolta 50mm 1.7
Minolta 50mm 2.0
CPC 28mm 2.8 Macro
Focal 135mm 2.8

OM mount
Vivitar 70-150mm 3.8
Vivitar 400mm 5.6

Nikon F mount
Nikkor 50mm 2

M-42 Screw Mount
Sears 50mm 1.7
Super Macro takumar 50mm 1:4
Super-Takumar 55mm 1.8
Chinion 55mm 1.7
Vivitar 135mm
Bushnell 200mm 3.5

P&S35mm
Camera
Yashica T3D

Lens - not changable
Zeiss Tessar 35mm 2.8

Rangefinder
Camera
Kodak Signet 40
Leica IIIF
Argus C3

Lens - not changable
Kodak Etkanar 46 mm 3.6

Lens - changable
Leitz Elmar 5cm 3.5
Argus Cintar 50mm 3.5

Polaroid
Camera
One step
One step

Box
Camera
Ansco, Buster Brown
Ziess - Ikon, Box Tengor-54/2

Other
Tripod
MX 2000 - 61inch
Targus - 48 inch Travel 
Digital Innovations - 6 inch travel


Bellows
Canon Bellows FL


Light Meter
Sekonic Leader L-VI


* Green text = In transit
**Dark Red/grey text = Link to image
*** Red Text = Damaged/Needing repair


----------



## Battou

I am currently planning on adding a Canon TLb and a Minolta SRT 101 to my collection in the comming week or so....Paycheck pending of course


----------



## malkav41

Here's my list:
*Bodies*
Canon FTb-n QL 35mm SLR camera body. 
Canon T50 35mm SLR camera body. 
Canon EOS Elan II SLR camera body. 
Canon EOS Elan 7E SLR camera body. 
Canon EOS A2 SLR camera body. 
Canon EOS A2 SLR camera body. 
Canon EOS Rebel GII AF 35mm SLR camera body. 
Fujica ST605N 35mm SLR camera body. 
Mamiya/Sekor DSX 1000 35mm SLR camera body. 
Minolta SR-T 101 35mm SLR camera body. 
Minolta X-7A 35mm SLR camera body.
Minolta Maxxum 5000 AF SLR camera body. 
Minolta Maxxum 7000 AF SLR camera body. 
Minolta Maxxum 7000 AF SLR camera body. 
Minolta Maxxum 300si AF SLR camera body. 
Minolta 110 Zoom SLR.
Nikkormat FT2 35mm SLR camera body.
Nikon FM 35mm SLR camera body.
Nikon EM 35mm SLR camera body. 
Nikon FG 35mm SLR camera body. 
Nikon N50 35mm SLR camera body. <Got It! 
Nikon N65 35mm SLR camera body. 
Nikon N75 35mm SLR camera body. 
Nikon N90s 35mm SLR camera body.<Newest addition! 
Nikon N90s 35mm SLR camera body. <Newer addition! 
Olympus OM10 35mm SLR camera body. 
Olympus OM10 Quartz 35mm SLR camera body.
Asahi Pentax Spotmatic 35mm SLR camera body.
Asahi Pentax Spotmatic 35mm SLR camera body. 
Pentax ME super 35mm SLR camera body. 
Ricoh XR-M 35mm SLR camera body.
Yashica FX-7 35mm SLR camera body. 
Yashica FR II 35mm SLR camera body. 
LENSES
Akino GL Series Auto Zoom Macro 80~200mm 1:4.5 f/4.5, 5.6, 8, 11, 16. 55mm ring. K-mount. For Ricoh & Pentax.
Auto Coligon FD 135mm 1:2.8 f/2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16, 22. 52mm ring. Canon.
Canon nFD 28mm 1:2.8 f/2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16, 22. 52mm ring. 
Canon FD 35mm 1:3.5 f/3.5, 5.6, 8, 11, 16. 55mm ring.
Canon FL 55mm 1:1.2 f/1.2, 2, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16. 58mm ring.
Canon FD 50mm 1:1.8 f/1.8, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16. 55mm ring.
Canon nFD 50mm 1:2.8 f/2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16, 22. 52mm ring.
Canon nFD 50mm 1:1.8 f/1.8, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16. 
Canon EF 35~80mm AF zoom III 1:4~5.6 
Canon EF 35-80mm AF zoom 1:4, 5.6 
Canon EF 35-80mm AF zoom 1:4, 5.6 
Canon EF 28-80mm AF zoom 1:3.5, 5.6 
Canon EF 75-300mm AF zoom 1:4~5.6 
Fujinon 55mm 1:2.2 f/2.2, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16. 49mm ring. M42 Screw-mount 
Kodak Gear for Nikon AF 80~210mm Tele-Zoom 1:4.5~5.6. 52mm ring.
Mamiya/Sekor SX 55mm 1:1.4 f/1.4, 2, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16. 52mm ring. M42 mount
Minolta MC Rokkor 58mm 1:1.4 f/1.4, 2, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16. for Minolta SR-T 101 & X-7A 55mm ring.
Minolta MC Rokkor-X 50mm 1:1.7 f/1.7, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16. For Minolta SR-T 101 & X-7A 55mm ring.
Minolta AF Zoom AF 35~70 1:4 (22) Crossed X's For Minolta AF 49mm ring.
Nikon Series E 50mm 1:1.8 f/1.8, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16, 22. 52mm ring.
Nikon Series E 50mm 1:1.8 f/1.8, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16, 22. 52mm ring.
Nikon AF Nikkor 28~80mm Zoom 1:3.3~5.6 G. 58mm ring.
Nikon AF Nikkor 35~70mm Zoom w/macro 1:3.3~4.5D 52mm ring.
Nikon AF Nikkor 28~100mm Zoom 1:3.5~5.6 G 62mm ring.
Olympus OM-System Zuiko MC Auto-S 50mm 1:1.8 f/1.8, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16. 49mm ring.
Olympus OM-System Zuiko MC Auto-S 50mm 1:1.8 f/1.8, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16. 49mm ring.
Quantaray for Minolta AF Aspherical 28~90mm Zoom 1:3.3~5.6. 55mm ring. 300si only.
Quantaray-MX AF for Minolta AF 35~80mm Zoom 1:4~5.6. 52mm ring.
Quantaray-MX AF for Minolta AF 70~210mm Tele-Zoom 1:4~5.6. 52mm ring. 
Sigma 39~80mm Mini-Zoom w/ Macro 1:3.5 f/3.5, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16, 22. Nikon F mount.
Sigma 28~85mm Zoom w/ Macro 1:3.5~4.5 f/3.5, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16, 22. Nikon F mount 67mm ring.
Sears 135mm telephoto-macro 1:2.8 f/2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16, 22. Macro zone 1:5, 1:6, 1:7. Pentax K mount. For Pentax & Ricoh.
Tamron 28~80mm AF Wide~Tele f/3.5~5.6 w/ lens hood. For Canon EOS. 
CPC 80~200mm telephoto lens 1:4.5 f/4.5, 5.6, 8, 11, 16, 22. Pentax K mount. For Pentax & Ricoh.
SMC Pentax 50mm 1:1.7 f/1.7, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16, 22. Pentax K mount.
Yashica Lens ML Zoom 42~75mm 1:3.~-4.5 f/3.5, 5.6, 8, 11, 16, 22. 
C/Y Soligor C/D Wide-Auto MC 28mm 1:2.8 f/2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16, 22. Contax/Yashica bayonet mount.
Yashica Lens DSB 50mm 1:1.9 f/ 1.9, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16. Yashica bayonet mount.
Yashica Lens ML 50mm 1:2 f/2, 2.8, 4 , 5.6, 8, 11, 16. Yashica bayonet mount.
Yashica Lens ML 75~150mm 1:4 f/4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16, 22. Yashica bayonet mount.
YUS 2X Auto Tele Converter for Yashica Bayonet mount.
RANGEFINDER CAMERAS
Canon Canonet 28 Rangefinder Camera. 
Canon Canonet 28 Rangefinder Camera. 
Canon Canonet QL17 Rangefinder Camera. 
Canon Canonet QL17 G-III Rangefinder Camera
Canon Canonet QL17 "New Model" Rangefinder Camera. 
Yashica Lynx 1000 Rangefinder Camera. <Another new add.
Yashica Electro 35 GSN Rangefinder Camera. 
Yashica Electro 35 GSN Rangefinder Camera. 
Yashica Electro 35 GSN Rangefinder Camera. <New addition to fam.
Argus C3 Matchmatic Rangefinder Camera. 
Argus C3 Rangefinder Camera. 
Argus C3 Rangefinder Camera. 
Argus C3 Standard Rangefinder Camera. 
Argus C4 Rangefinder Camera. 
RANGEFINDER LENSES (NON-INTERCHANGEABLE)
1 Argus Coated Cintar lens 50mm f/3 ½, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 affixed on Argus C3 Matchmatic camera.
2 Argus Coated Cintar lenses 50mm f/3.5, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16 affixed on Argus C3 camera.
1 Argus Coated Cintar lens 50mm f/2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16, 22 affixed on Argus C4 camera.
2 Canon lens 40mm f/2.8 AUTO f/2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16 affixed on Canonet 28 camera.
1 Canon lens 40mm f/1.7 AUTO f/1.7, 2, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16 affixed on Canonet QL17 camera.
1 Canon lens 40mm f/1.7 AUTO f/1.7, 2, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16 affixed on Canonet QL17 G-III camera.
1 Canon lens 45mm 1:1.7 AUTO f/1.7, 2, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16 affixed on Canonet QL17 camera.
2 Color-Yashinon DX lens 45mm 1:1.7 f/1.7, 2, 2.8, 4, 5.6, 8, 11, 16 affixed on Yashica Electro 35 GSN camera. 
HYBRID CAMERAS
Chinon GS-7 Genesis SLR


----------



## Mitica100

You guys...  You have the G.A.S. and don't know it.:lmao:

I suffer from it too. Some day I'll sit down and write all my old equipment that's occupying one of my bedrooms.


----------



## JC1220

Here are my daily users:
The Korona 12x20
and Masterview 8x10


----------



## malkav41

JC1220, All I'm seeing is the dreaded red x.


----------



## JIP

Lists are fine and all but why not corrall them alll togehther and give us a nice still life.


----------



## nealjpage

JIP said:


> Lists are fine and all but why not corrall them alll togehther and give us a nice still life.



Didn't we already have a thread on that?


----------



## usayit

I never got around to getting everything into a single photo.  I'm too lazy to pull all the stuff out of their display cabinets.


----------



## JC1220

malkav41 said:


> JC1220, All I'm seeing is the dreaded red x.


 
Still?
Can anyone else see?


----------



## Mitica100

JC1220 said:


> Still?
> Can anyone else see?



I can't see anything, not even the ill famed *X *


----------



## JC1220

BAH! How about now?


----------



## yellowjeep

I can see them I am envious.


----------



## Mitica100

Ok, now you make us drool!...


----------



## yellowjeep

What you see in my sig are the cameras. I guess I have the Ansco that I mentioned before aswell. 

As far as lenses I have:  
Minolta
Minolta 50 1.7
Minolta 100 2.8 macro

Konica
Hexanon 57 1.4
Hexanon 40 1.8
Vivitar 85-200 ?
Vivitar 28 3.5
Elicar 200 3.5 

Rangefinder lenses
Hexanon 45 1.8
D Zuiko 38 2.8

Thats about it.


----------



## Battou

Mitica100 said:


> You guys...  You have the G.A.S. and don't know it.:lmao:
> 
> I suffer from it too. Some day I'll sit down and write all my old equipment that's occupying one of my bedrooms.




I know all about my issues with GAS :mrgreen:

At some point in time I'll get some new shots of the cameras I don't have linkd to pics and edit them in. As for one still life....I suck at still lives


----------



## malkav41

Yeah, my G.A.S *is* pretty bad.:lmao: 

As for a still life of all my equipment listed. I don't have a big enough table to hold it all!!! But maybe I'll see what I can do.


----------



## JIP

JC1220 said:


> Here are my daily users:
> The Korona 12x20
> and Masterview 8x10


Funny 2 beautiful cameras and both the pictures are blurry..


----------



## terri

JIP said:


> Funny 2 beautiful cameras and both the pictures are blurry..


Probably shot with a cheap digikabob.


----------



## JC1220

They saw the digital camera in my hands and started shaking, I just couldn't get a clean shot. I'll try sneaking up on them next time!


----------



## terri

JC1220 said:


> They saw the digital camera in my hands and started shaking, I just couldn't get a clean shot. I'll try sneaking up on them next time!


 

I can't use a digicam. I break out in a rash if I even get too close to one.


----------



## usayit

Strange... mine are buddies... they even share lenses.


----------



## nealjpage

terri said:


> I can't use a digicam. I break out in a rash if I even get too close to one.



I know!  I have to use one at work from time-to-time but hate it.

I did just buy a little digi P/S (er, P*O*S??) so I can take quick snaps of my new house.


----------



## nealjpage

What I pack:

Nikon FE with 50mm f/1.4 (daily shooter)
Bronica ETRS with (other daily shooter)
Nikorrmat
Leica IIIc
Pentax K1000 (two of 'em)
Rolleicord
Speed Graphic 4x5
Ihagee SLR (display only)
Yashica LM (display only)
Kodak folder (display only)
Ansco Pilot (display only)


----------



## AndrewG

Not much to report; two Nikon F3HP bodies, one Nikon FM2N, Yashica 635 TLR, Fuji S5500 POS digital thing.
Nikkor lenses; 28 f3.5Ais, 2x50 f1.8Ais, 135 f3.5Ais, 55 f2.8 Micro-Nikkor.


----------



## Battou

JC1220 said:


> They saw the digital camera in my hands and started shaking, I just couldn't get a clean shot. I'll try sneaking up on them next time!



They where laffin at you :lmao:


_______________________________________________
On an aditional note

I just picked up a couple new cameras and lenses, I'll have pics tomorrow


----------



## yellowjeep

Just an update. I now have a Mamiya C3 and a C33 to add to my list.


----------



## Mitica100

Awww...  I feel left behind...

I'll try to recall what I've got at home.

Leica: IIIa, IIIfRD, M3
Leitz lenses: 50 Summicron, 50 Summitar, 2x35 Summaron, 90 Elmar, 135 Hektor
Hasselblad: 500ELM, 500CM, 1600F
Zeiss lenses for Hassy: 50, 80, 150, 250
Zeiss: III Kriegsmarine, Super Ikonta A 531/16 (Tessar), Super Ikonta B, 2xIkonta C (one non functional)
Linhoff Technika III 4x5
Toyo 45CX
Speed Graflex 4x5
Various lenses for 4x5
19in. Goerz Artar Apochromatic barrel (for 8x10)
Rolleiflex Automatic (Xenar) TLR
Rolleiflex E 3.5 (Planar) TLR
Yashicamat with Lumaxar lens TLR
Mamyiaflex with 80mm TLR
Canon AE1, various lenses
Canon EOS A2
Lenses for Canon AF: nifty fifty, 28-135 EF IS, 400mm APO Sigma
Pentax PZ 20, PZ 10
Lenses for Pentax: 24-50 Sigma, 35-70 Pentax, 75-200 (?) Pentax, 75-300 APO Sigma
Minox B, binocular attachment
Rollei SL35E (2 bodies)
Rollei lenses: 90 Macro Tamron, 50mm Planar
Exakta B, non functional
Rodenstock Clarovid folding RF 6x9
Steky B (miniature)
Robot II
Canon SII
Canon RF lenses: 50/1.8 Serenar, 135mm
Konica 35
Ricoh 35
Ernemann Heag I
KW Etui
Hoh & Hahne folding
Zorkii 4 Special Edition stamped _50 Years of Soviet Power_
Graflex National Series II (under repair)
Contessa Nettel Deckrullo
and more...


----------



## JC1220

Any interest in parting with that Artar?


----------



## Mitica100

JC1220 said:


> Any interest in parting with that Artar?


 
See: CLICK

I just posted it yesterday...


----------



## JC1220

Spiffy, PM Sent!


----------



## Battou

Bump


I've updated my list what I can, I have gotten some new glass since the last update but I'm going to have to inventory it and reupdate.


----------



## Battou

Crap, I forgot to inventory my M-42 lenses......


----------



## pete_6109

JIP said:


> Lists are fine and all but why not corrall them alll togehther and give us a nice still life.


 
Some of you have very impressive collections. Now I feel better. I thought I was a camera hoarder!!!!

I love to collect old cameras and try to find ones that still work and film is still available. I took this picture of just my Minolta colllection to show to a friend who is a sales rep for konica/Minolta. He was curious to see what I have. I'm hoping he has some stuff laying around to donate!!!


----------



## Battou

Nice pete. At some point in time I might have to put my ragtag group of cameras and lenses together for one picture....till then I am just going with oneoff shots of bodies as I aquire them. I don't have enough of one manufacturer to make an ant hill let alone a mole hill. 


I still have to reshoot my Ansco and my knockoff Canon. I also will need to remember to get the two reasent Minoltas when they get here.


----------



## EhJsNe

I feel like I have nothing......and I thought I had a decent sized collection....
All my things I have are:

Nikon FM10
80-200mm f/4.0 lens
Nikon 36-72mm f/3.5 lens
Yashica Electro 35 GSN
Olympus Trip 35
And my prized possesion...my grandpa's Kodak 620 Series 2 still with the box and instructions and everything. This is like absolutely irreplacable. I keep it in its box, locked in a fire safe and locked up in my dads gun case when im not using it. (the fire safe isnt just for my camera....its also got some family some other assorted things....just dont want anyone thinking im crazy....)
Heres a picture:




The box has seen better days....the camera is in perfect condition other that a scratch where a plate covers the thing that tells me how many pictures I have left...no avoiding that though...my precious is quite old.

And now my accesorie:
Gaf Memolite (flash)
goldcrest 673 L Tripod (came with my FM10, not sure if I have the name right)
Cable Release (I enjoy it more off the cameras then on lol!)
Lens Cleaning Kit


----------



## MinoltaKid84

What I use:

SLR & Lenses/Accessories: 
Minolta X-700
Minolta MD W.Rokkor-X 28mm Wide Angle
Minolta MC Rokkor -x 50mm Standard
Quantaray Auto Zoom 75-200mm Marco
Vivitar 70-210mm Macro
Vivitar 70-150mm 2X Matched Multiplier
Minolta Motor Drive 1
Minolta Multi Function Back
Minolta Auto 280PX Dedicated Flash
Various Filters & All Instruction Manuals

Point & Shoot:
Olympus Infinity Zoom 230 (This is just for now.)
Minolta Freedom Tele (Permanent Point & Shooter)

Rangefinder:
Minolta Hi-Matic F (1st camera ever given to me to use)

110 Film Camera:
Minolta Autopak 450 E

Instant Camera's:
Polaroid One Step Flash
Polaroid Impulse
Polaroid One

Video Camera's:
JVC Everio G HDD with Point & Shoot capabilities

Camera's I collect:

Point & Shoot:
Minolta Freedom III
Vivitar PS:35
Vivitar PS:145
Ricoh Shotmaster Zoom III P Date

Instant Camera's
Polaroid J33 Land Camera
Polaroid 210 Land Camera
Polaroid 230 Land Camera
Polaroid Sun 600
Polaroid Spectra
Polaroid Spectra System
Polaroid One Step Auto Focus

Video Camera's & Accessories:
Bell & Howell Zoom Reflex Super 8mm
Kodak Zoom 8 Reflex Automatic Camera
Yashica Editor III
Sankyo Dualux-1000 8mm/Super 8 Projector


----------



## ksmattfish

Since this photo was taken I've sold the Hassy 500c/m and Pentax 67II, and added a few more Canon DSLRs and compact digitals, as well as numerous, cheap vintage cameras that I just couldn't pass up.






Ansco Titan 20 6x6





Super Graphic 4x5 set up for hand held shooting (beer for scale   )





Zeiss Ikonta C 6x9





Rolleiflex 3.5e Planar 6x6





Anniversary Speed Graphic 4x5





Widelux F6 (6cm long frame on 35mm)  Since this pic was taken I have tricked out the Widelux with new, emerald green leatherette.


----------



## Mitica100

A very nice TLR collection can be found HERE. I used to have some of these beauties, like the Rollop... 

This collection belongs to a fellow collector, I thought I'd post it here as well as in the Identifying thread.

Enjoy!


----------



## Stratman

These aren't MINE, but they will be eventually...

 Petri F1.9 in immacualte condition, did a lil research, and it was made in 1960-61. Ran a roll of film through it the other day, and it works just fine.











Minolta A  also in very good condition...Have not shot with it yet, but may try over the weekend. Also, attached to the strap is a Sekonic light meter, and from what I can tell, it works.






The meter attaches to the flash shoe...






 Kodak Retina IIa











Kodak Retina Automatic III


----------



## Mitica100

Sweet looking cams! Congrats in advance.


----------



## fred0000

I plan on getting into colecting cameras. I dont have much at the moment.
I have a 

-Asahi Pentax, Spotmatic SP II





-Petri FT









I also have a Minolta Hi-Matic AF2


----------



## IanG

The Pentax is a very "useable" camera they were so well designed and built they are only matched by later/current film cameras not surpassed in terms of quality 

I have 2 or 3.

Ian


----------



## Battou

I just bought a handful of new toys for my Canons and one for my Nikon.

I got:

a Canon FL 58mm reverse coupler
a Set of Vivitar 58mm Macro Filters (1,2 and 3)
a Nikon M extension tube


----------



## diser

I think there were a couple of other threads with collections, but they were not sticky. 

Here is my small collection
Argus A (first Argus model);
Hasselblad 1600F (first Hasselblad model);
Leica I Mod A (first Leitz model);
Mamiya Six I (first Mamiya model);
Rolleiflex I Original (First Rollei model);
Polaroid 95 (First Polaroid model);
Yashica Yashimaflex (First Yachica model, not taking Pigeonflex into account);
C.P. Goerz Taro Tenax (nothing fancy).


----------



## Retrocamera

I usually use manual focus lenses on my EOS 350D (the name was different in US, Digital Rebel XT or something like that?). On the Canon I have adapters for M42 and Contax/Yashica.
*
Lenses
*Yashica ML 35mm/2.8
Yashica MC Zoom 35-70mm/3.5-4.5
Pentacon 50mm/1.8 (zebra-finish)
Auto Yashinon-DX 50mm/1.7
Yashica ML 50mm/2
Yashica DSB 50mm/1.9
Asahi Super-Multi-Coated Takumar 55mm/1.8
MC Helios 44-3 58mm/2
Asahi Super-Takumar 85mm/1.9
Tele-Tokina 105mm/2.8
Asahi Super-Takumar 135mm/3.5
*
Cameras*
Canon EOS 350D
Canon EOS 300V
Asahi Pentax Spotmatic
Zenit ET
Yashica J-7
Yashica FR-II
Yashica Minister D
Yashica EE
Yashica Electro 35 G (broken though)
Minolta Hi-Matic F
Agfa Isolette V

*Previous lenses (sold)*
Asahi Super-Takumar 28mm/3.5
Asahi S-M-C Takumar 300mm/4
Pentacon Auto 29mm/2.8
Pentacon Electric 135mm/2.8
Canon EF mark II 50mm/1.8
Asahi Super-Takumar 35mm/3.5
Mir-1V 37mm/2.8
Yashica ML 50mm/1.4
Meyer Telemegor 180mm/5.5
Asahi Super-Takumar 105mm/2.8
Industar 50-2 50mm/3
Asahi Auto-Takumar 85mm/1.8
(CZ) aus Jena S* 135mm/3.5
Sigma 28-80mm/3.5-4.5
Sigma 70-300mm/4-5.6


----------



## Chris_450D

So far, in my early stages of collecting i have:

Kodak no2. Box
Kodak popular brownie Box
Kodak six-20
Voigtlander Brillant - MK I
Voigtlander Vito B - Mk I
Ensign Ful - Vue
Ensign Ful - Vue Super
Practika L2
Canon AE - 1 w/ 50mm lens

Canon EOS 1 - I intend to use this for B&W film photography.

I also have a circa 1890's Plate camera, with tripod which I have not yet identified. I have partially restored it but requires a new set of bellows. I might post a picture of it in light of someone identifying it for me!

Great Forum btw


----------



## itsbudda

My K mount Rig
Sigma SA-1 - main camera
Pentax K1000 - Second camera
Pentax ME Super - Backup camera due to badly cracked flip mirror

Lenses
Sigma Zoom Master 35-70 F 2.8-4
Chinon 50mm F 1.9
Pentax 50mm F 2.0
JC Penney 135mm F 2.8
Tokina 70-210 F 4-5.6


Other SLRs
 Canon EOS Rebel T2 with kit 28-90 - Retired indefinitely due to wiring fault.
Nikon D40X with kit 18-55 - for all my digital needs


P&S
Vivitar PS:35 - all in all cool old film camera
Olympus D-340R - obsolete and 1.3 mp, but still gets occasional use.
Capital MX-II - Bought at a thrift shop in '07.  Still never used it
Samsung Maxima Zoom 70GL - zoom lens is off the motor track.


----------



## LowriderS10

*BODIES*

Canon AE-1 Program
Canon AE-1 original
Canon Canonet 28
Zenit 12 XP
Zenit E
Ansco Anscoset
Ricoh XR-P Multiprogram

*LENSES*

FD Canon 50 1.4 w/ original caps and hood
FD Canon 28 2.8 w/ original caps
FD Canon 80-200 f4 w/ original caps and built-in hood
FD Tamron 28-80
M42 Helios 37 2.8
M42 Helios 58 f2
M42 Industar 135 3.5 w/ original caps and hood
M42 Mayer-Optik 50 1.8
K-mount Rikenon 50 f2

*ACCESSORIES*

Canon Powerwinder A (x2)
Canon focus screens
Canolite D flash
Pentax 160 flash
Nikon SB-28 flash
Extra straps, etc

*DIGITAL*

Canon 30D with BG-E2N grip
Canon 30D with BG-E2 grip
Canon 50 1.4
Canon 70-200 f4L
Tokina 11-16 2.8
Tamron 17-50 2.8
Sigma DG Super 530 flash

Canon G9


----------



## skywalker

Awesome!...You guys can open a personal camera museum...


----------



## Stratman

My latest addition.

Spotmatic SP II, SMC Takumar 55mm F1.8, Super Multi Coated Takumar 35mm F3.5, and an Auto Sears 55-135 F3.5 zoom. My pop found this at Goodwill, and KNEW I would like it, all for a grand total of $30.00  Here is a shot of the camera with the 35 attached.







Here is everything that came with the kit.


----------



## Mitica100

Ha! Saw the same camera at a Goodwill in Phoenix (Tempe). Nice.


----------



## compur

^ That's quite a nice score.  Those SMC Taks are very sought-after these days and getting hard to find.


----------



## wasmeister

So far...


----------



## raphaelaaron

I love cameras. haha.

so i've been getting into doing a lot of medium format photography. and instead of using up a lot of money on well known cameras, i opted to go the route of rare, but dang good cameras.

here's one i enjoy:





Exakta 66 Mod II / Xenotar MF lens (now has waist level finder)

images taken with it:














----------

I also just obtained a Norita 66:






I don't yet have any images taken with it, but I did drop off 3 rolls today. We shall see how they turn out.






----------

And one for kicks, it's not really rare, but it's not as popular either. And russian quality isn't the best mechanics wise, but it does a good job because of its Carl Zeiss Jena glass:





Arax 60 MLU (modified Kiev 60) / CZJ Biometar and CZJ Sonnar

images taken with it:












I dig the whole idea that you don't need to always go the route of name brand popular cameras to get decent images. And it's sometimes that the lesser known ones have greater advantages than your hasselblad or mamiya. i bought the exakta 66 to counter the 500 C/M, and it does a good job. the xenotar glass beats the planar in my opinion.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH

Kodak:

Brownie Fiesta (in box)
Zoom 8 (in box)
Duaflex II (in box)
Brownie Bullet (in box)
Disc 3100
Brownie No.2
Jiffy Series II
Instamatic X-35
Pocket Instamatic 20
Ektralite 10
Kodamatic Champ
Instamatic 804
Advantix 3600IX
Zi6
Instamatic 314
Brownie Fiesta (black)
Flashfun Hawkeye
Brownie Model D
Pocket Instamatic 40 (in box)
Star 110
Ektralite 10
Baby Brownie Special (in box)
Six-20 Brownie Junior
Ektasound 130
Duaflex IV
Tele Disc
Pleaser II

Polaroid:

Pronto!B
Zip
One Step Flash
Business Edition 2
Captiva
One600 silver
One600 blue
Automatic 230
One Step Close-Up
Rainbow One Step
Impulse
The 800
ColorPack II
Sonar One Step
Joycam
Spectra
Automatic 250
Sun 660 Autofocus
The Colorpack (in box)
Onestep Plus with Q-Light
One Step Express
Automatic 103
Automatic 100
Sun 600
600 Business Edition
One
SX-70

Canon:
EOS Rebel II
EOS Rebel Ti

Pentax:
ME
K1000

Yashica:
TL Electro X
Electro 35 GSN
MAT LM

Ansco:
Disc 330
Ansco No. 1A Junior

Others:
Sonaki
Vivitar LF
Ferrania
Holga 120N
Recesky
Tomyko T-3000
Lomo Fisheye
Le Clic
Flip Flash 126 (in box)
Bauer C2A Super
Tower Triple Lens Movie Camera
Argus C2
Imperial Satellite II (in box)
Kowa SeT R2

Don't even get me started on lens, haha.


----------



## Railphotog

My current new & old digital cameras, L to R: My first digital, HP215, second HP715, Canon A95, Canon SX30IS, Canon XSi.
Front row: Sanyo 7MP, Pentax Optio Z10.








My current DSLR, lenses and flash: Canon XSi with kit 18-55mm lens and grip, Tamron 11-18mm, Sigma 17-70mm, Canon 75-300mmm IS, Sigma 170-50mm. Front: Canon 430EX flash, Canon 28mm, Canon 50mm f/1.8, Tamron 28-70mm, Opteka 50mm mirror.








My FD collection, a bit of everything!






MY EOS film cameras.  On the right is an A2e and an Elan 7e, cameras I owned in the past and obtained these just for the memories.  The other cameras on the left are just ones I got in trade for old unwanted photo gear, I don't have any attachments to them, they're just neat to have.


----------



## valdums

My digital camera collection


----------



## Mitica100

What? From Riga and you have no Riga Minox??  LOL  Very nice!


----------



## valdums

Thanks. There will also be a video about Minox.


----------



## Mitica100

Sounds good! Is the camera in your avatar a Super Ikonta C or a Moskva?


----------



## valdums

It is maskva 4, very nice camera!


----------



## HotCrossBun

Most of my collection: CollectiBlend: cameras collection by SuperCrossBunPretty cool site


----------



## dxqcanada

We normally do not collect camera's ... we generally only have cameras that we use frequently ... picked up some TLR's, and the Maxxums to shoot B&W Infrared but we also decided to pickup some oldies from Silvano's collection.

Kodak No.2 Folding Pocket Brownie
Kodak Brownie Target Six-20
Kodak Jiffy Six-20
Kodak Baby Brownie Special

Leudi extinction light meter

Minolta Autocord (export)
Minolta Autowide
Minolta X-700
Minolta Maxxum 9000
Minolta Maxxum 7000i

Olympus XA

Ricoh Diacord G

Rochester Optical Folding Premier (1st edition ... 1892 ?) 5x7 plate

Voigtlander (Baby) Bessa 46
Voigtlander (Baby) Bessa 66
Voigtlander Perkeo I

Yashica-Mat (this one's got a f/2.8 viewing lens) .... [this one is gone/sold]

Ziess Ikon Vitessa 500EA 

Only the Perkeo, and Rochester Optical are in non-working condition (the ROC just needs a ground glass)
... though I am not sure about the Pocket Brownie.
Blacksheep is going to try some 620 film in a couple of the Kodaks.

Updates:

Canon 7
Canon P
Leica IIF 
Ricoh Ricolet (non-working)

Minolta Semi P
Leica II
Minolta-35 model II ver. b


----------



## enzodm

Uh, I discovered just now this sub forum. Nice! And feeling at home  .





Nothing expensive or really rare, left-right, top-bottom:
​


[*=left]Hanimex 400/6.3 8, Rokinon 500/8 mirror, Pentax Takumar 200/4, Zeiss Jena Triotar 135/4, Tamronn BBar 135/2.5, Jupiter 37A 135/3.5

[*=left]Cyclop 85/1.5, Nikon E-series 100/2.8, Yashica Yashikor 35/2.8, Helios 58/2, Zeiss Jena Sonnar 135/3.5

[*=left]Porst 50/1.7 (Cosina made), Zenitar 50/1.9, Pentacon 50/1.8, Zeiss Jena Tessar 50/2.8, Zeiss Jena Tessar 50/2.8 Zebra, Mir 37/2.8

[*=left]Petri 55/1.8, Tamron BBar 28/2.5, Zeiss Pancolar 50/2, Voigtländer Color Ultron 50/1.8, Rikenon 55/1.4 (Tomioka made?)

[*=left]Schneider-Kreuznach Componar 135/4.5, Industar 50/3.5, Tominon 105/4.5 (from scientific Polaroid), Vest Pocket Kodak meniscus (~75/11, the oldest here), Wray Supar 2"/4.5

Mounts are mostly M42, plus Nikon, C/Y, and some enlarger lens.​
Missing from picture: Mir 20/3.5, a dismantled 35/2.8 that I'm using for building a tilt&shift (bendycam style), and the forthcoming Leica Summicron 50/2 (Leicaflex body included  ).


----------



## pete_6109

Some of my cameras.


----------



## pete_6109

Here's my Minolta equipment.


----------



## dxqcanada

Pete ... you are missing the Minolta-35 rangefinder.


----------



## pete_6109

There are alot of Minolta's I am missing. Eventually.....


----------



## Fdee

I try not to collect box cameras but now and then a lovely conditioned one just begs to be bought


----------



## vintagesnaps

I have a few box cameras, one that's similar to your first one pictured. That's a nice one, looks in beautiful condition, fairly advanced for a box camera. 

I've gotten some of the Kodak Series filters and some of those fit the various box cameras.


----------



## Fdee

It was one of the last around 1955 to 1957 some parts are gold plated 
It had a close up lens you could push in and a yellow filter as well for sunny days


----------



## Annaa

I just started my vintage camera collection about a year ago. My boyfriend decided to join in too, so this is what we've got so far:

(the names link to pictures of the said model)

Argus C3
Kodak no 1 Eastman
Kodak Six-20 Brownie E 
Pickwik
Yashica-44
Agfa Billy Record II

*Movie*
Holiday II 
Revere 8 Model 40

*SLR's*
Pentax ME-Super (w/ 50mm F1.7 lens)
Canon AE-1 (w/ 50mm F1.8 lens)
Miranda Sensorex (w/ 135mm, 50mm & 28mm lenses)
Vivitar 220/SL (w/ 50mm lens) 
Ricoh Singlex TLS (w/ 55mm lens)

+ a few Kodak Instamatics.

We've been using the Argus C3, Miranda Sensorex and Canon AE-1 so far. Looking forward to trying out some of the others too. 
It's a fun hobby to say the least.


----------



## minicoop1985

My wife and I collect old cameras. We've got a bit of an eccentric collection. Most are functional.

Here's the list:

Olympus OM-1n and T20 flash
Aires 35-V
Polaroid Swinger model 20
Kodak Junior Six-20
Kodak No. 1 Junior with Autographic back (NOT labeled a No.1 Junior Autographic)
Kodak Pony II
Kodak Flash Bantam
Franka Rolfix
Kodak Vest Pocket
No. 1 Pocket Kodak (worth mentioning-is NOT pocket size by any stretch of the imagination)
Herbert George Herco Imperial box camera
Kodak Duaflex II TLR
Imperial Mercury Satellite

Nothing overly valuable, but they have collector value to us, and that's what matters.

Camera collection - a set on Flickr




DSC05850 by longm1985, on Flickr

^Kodak No. 1 Junior with an Autographic back, made in 1914. We've got a roll taken with it out for development. Ironically, the roughest of the bellows cameras is the most functional. Go figure, right?

Fdee, the one with the smiley face. What is that one? I think my wife would like one as a random gift/when I inevitably make her mad.


----------



## minicoop1985

Wife added this the other day:




PA060433 by longm1985, on Flickr

Kodak Petite.


----------



## limr

Pretty!


----------



## minicoop1985

Thanks, Limr.

Another addition, which ISN'T a camera:




PA130962 by longm1985, on Flickr

Kodak timer. Still works ish.


----------



## Volunteer

Here's mine. Nothing expensive here. Few Yashicas (FX-3, FX-7, FX-D Super 2000...), Chinon CE II, Nikon f-501 (awaiting for it's lens  ), Praktica BC1, Agfa SLR...The most expensive piece was Tamron 21/4.5, attached on Chinon (60$). Lenswise, there's Pentacon 200/4, Industar 50/3.5, Pentacon 50/1.8 (m42), 2x50/1.9 Yashica lens, one DSB and one ML, Osawa 28/2.8, Yashica Lens 135/2.8 (Y/C), Prakticar 50/1.8...


----------



## jeroen

I have about 20 more that still need fixing. Here's the stuff that actually works :mrgreen:

My personal favorites:
- Hasselblad 500C
- Minolta Autocord LMX
- Yashica Mat
- Pentax Spotmatic
- Agfa Optima Parat (half frame)


----------



## limr




----------



## minicoop1985

Not sure if jealous of cameras, or floor...






That's a fantastic collection. Do you display them? If so, how?

Was given a Minolta SRT-101 by a relative. 58mm Rokkor f/1.4. Works perfectly, but has a ding on one side. Other than that, looks promising.


----------



## minicoop1985

I finally got one: my very first Leica!




PC282588 by longm1985, on Flickr



As terrible as a P&S might seem, it's actually pretty impressive.




R1-01378-0003 by longm1985, on Flickr

Was in horrible shape when I got it. Dirty and most everything was stuck. Cleaned it up, worked everything through a couple dozen times, and it works like a champ. Oddball little thing.


----------



## Volunteer

Congratulations on Leica 
Cameras from my collection are mostly low or mid range. I was writing about Agfa Selectaflex for my blog and couldn't find much info on it. 
Here's what I wrote. Any additional input would be much appreciated. 
What do you mean, what's it about?! It's my BLOG!: The Collection


----------



## AinselyKalls

my first one is Minolta 700si and it is very good so i hope it will be my last one too.


----------



## AinselyKalls

my first one is Minolta 700si i think it will be the favorite and also the last one in my life.


----------



## minicoop1985

Now, I don't disagree that Maxxums can be great cameras, but I disagree with it being the last one. The bug has bit. Give it a couple months, and you'll have more film cameras than you know what to do with.


----------



## JBolt83

The oldest I have is an afga silette 5 from 1954

JohnLindsey-Photography


----------



## JBolt83

JohnLindsey-Photography


----------



## iLLest77

Just got this FED-2 today. I'm pretty excited to try it out.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/50014544@N04/14656492835/


----------



## limr

iLLest77 said:


> Just got this FED-2 today. I'm pretty excited to try it out.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/50014544@N04/14656492835/



Nice. The Industar lenses are quite sharp. I've got a 50 on my Zorki 6. Those Russian rangefinders are fun


----------



## iLLest77

I'm pretty excited over this. My Mom had this when I was a kid, and I was always fascinated with it, but hers developed a light leak that I didn't want to repair, plus hers was showing some age. I found this one the other day for next to nothing, and it looks like new. The owner said it was hardly used.. 

Minolta XG9



Minolta XG 9 by D. McConnell, on Flickr


----------



## timor

For light leaks, and by now all my Minoltas have light leaks especially from the lower seal, a quick fix is an electrical, black tape. If unsure, use double layer.


----------



## The Barbarian

I'm not a camera collector.   I'm a camera accumulator.   I've learned just enough history to appear to have a scholarly interest in them, but I just love to look at the clever technology.

This is what I have cleaned up and more or less working:






The presentable ones, that is.


----------



## iLLest77

I think they all have light leaks.. I bought two others for 5 bucks once, and they both had them as well. I got lucky with this one though.


----------



## iLLest77

Those look great, and nicely displayed.


----------



## iLLest77

I picked up this Minox B today. I got the flash attachment some unopened film in the box, and the book. I cleaned it up and everything including the meter seems to be working. I'm going to test it out in a few weeks with some new film if I can find some.


----------



## minicoop1985

Added to my "mini" point and shoot collection yesterday. $1.50 netted me a nice, working, albeit imperfect Konica Big Mini.




Konica Big Mini by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## wfooshee

Voigtlander Vitessa folding rangefinder, Voigtlander Ultramatic shutter-priority SLR, Canon T90, Nikon F4.

The Vitessa and the F4 are working, the F4 even uses modern G lenses (but won't actuate VR) and my SB-600 Speedlite! The Ultramatic has a jammed shutter, and the T90 has a bent shutter blade but was working fine until whatever happened, happened.

The picture was a lighting challenge on another forum I'm on. Single off-camera speedlite well to the right, silver projector screen on the left as a reflector, black side of reflectors behind and to the left of the table to remove wall reflection. The "grit" on the table is actually the flash reflected in the rough woodgrain.





The Voigtlanders were my dad's cameras, both purchased brand new.

He gave me the Vitessa in 1979 when I begged and begged and begged for something for Christmas that was better than my Instamatic. He handed it to me with a light meter, advised me to shoot Kodachrome, and left me to it!

The Ultramatic was an amazing piece of kit. Shutter-priority or manual, leaf shutter, interchangeable lenses (I have the 50-f;2, the 35-f:4, and the 135-f:4,) and except for the self-powered light meter, not a single electron flowed through it anywhere!

The T90 was something I salivated over, being an AE-1 owner at the time. But who could spend 1100 bucks on a camera?!??!!!! I got this one on eBay and used it occasionally for a couple of years until something happened that ate a shutter blade. I might pick up another one someday.....

The F4 is just incredible. Works perfectly, feels great in the hand, full-featured and fully functional, and less than 150 bucks these days! A dial or button for everything, and everything on its own button or dial. No menus and no multi-function knobs. Will mount any F-mount lens in existence, non-AI, AI, AF, AF-D, all the way up to modern G lenses, and works with them as any camera made for them would have worked. (A pre-AI 50mm f:1.4 is mounted here.) Metering, AF, auto modes, everything.

The Vitessa and the F4 each get a roll of Velvia every now and then, just for old times' sake!


----------



## minicoop1985

Here's my collection as it stands, sans Leica Mini I can't find.




Collection by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## limr

I realize I never listed my collection. Might have to gather them around for a picture.


----------



## minicoop1985

Sheesh, Leonore, way to fail. GET ON WITH IT.


----------



## svabos

Hi ppl, I'm new

are collectors also interested in photo equipment like this meopta magnifax 3





my grandpa died recently and he was photo enthusiast and had few b&w Kodak cameras, this magnifying station and whole bunch of lesser equipment. any idea of it's worth? It's all working and in good condition


----------



## minicoop1985

@limr WHERE'S YOUR COLLECTION??!!!??!?!

Svabos, I'm not sure what it's worth, but there's still some darkroom guys out there, so there may be some interest if you're willing to ship it.


----------



## limr

minicoop1985 said:


> @limr WHERE'S YOUR COLLECTION??!!!??!?!
> 
> Svabos, I'm not sure what it's worth, but there's still some darkroom guys out there, so there may be some interest if you're willing to ship it.



I'll gather them up and take pictures this weekend.


----------



## minicoop1985

YOU BETTER!!!!!


----------



## KoenM

Today i got the first pieces of my collection.
Some of them need some restauration, but that is for the near future.


----------



## timor

Very nice pieces ! Good start.


----------



## KoenM

thank you
I think i got them at a verry nice price to.
Not realy an idea what they are worth, but i bought 8 of them for only $5/piece, and one i got free because it has some damage

The poor man was selling his lifetime collection, when i walked in to his house i tought i came in to a museum.
Never seen so much old cameras together.
To bad i did not have more money on me....


----------



## timor

You've got a good deal.


----------



## smarty62

F3HP case finaly back from a 6 month spa. Came back like new! Works great again! Had huge trouble witv faulty light metering in A. 400 bucks (Swiss Francs) but worth the price. Ready for the next 30 years! Work done by Classic Camera Repair www.camera-service.ch . Nikon does no service for the F3 anymore.


----------



## jcdeboever

smarty62 said:


> F3HP case finaly back from a 6 month spa. Came back like new! Works great again! Had huge trouble witv faulty light metering in A. 400 bucks (Swiss Francs) but worth the price. Ready for the next 30 years! Work done by Classic Camera Repair www.camera-service.ch . Nikon does no service for the F3 anymore.View attachment 142413View attachment 142414


That's a handsome camera. Make sure to post some shots.


----------



## smarty62

jcdeboever said:


> smarty62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> F3HP case finaly back from a 6 month spa. Came back like new! Works great again! Had huge trouble witv faulty light metering in A. 400 bucks (Swiss Francs) but worth the price. Ready for the next 30 years! Work done by Classic Camera Repair www.camera-service.ch . Nikon does no service for the F3 anymore.View attachment 142413View attachment 142414
> 
> 
> 
> That's a handsome camera. Make sure to post some shots.
Click to expand...

Thank you! Yes I will!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sniper x

The short list off the top of my head is:
Canon:
A1 (x2)
F1
A2E
50mm 1.4 (fdn), 50mm 1.8 (SSC), 28mm 1.8 (fdn), 55 1.2 (SC), 85 1.2 (SSC), 70-210 3.5, 200 3.5, 20~40mm 2.8 (tokina ATX) Canon 7 element 2x.

Bronica ETRS body, 3 120 backs 1 220 back, speed grip, AE Finder, 40 4.0, 75 2.8, 150 4.0 ETC Polaroid Back.


Range Finders
Yashica Electro 35GSN (3)
Minolta Hi Matic 9
Minolta Hiu Matic F
Kodak Retina 1a
Zorki 4K


----------



## dxqcanada

Thought I would add to my list just to revive it ... even though I have posted about some of these before:

Ricoh Wide
National Graflex series I
Tokyo Optical Primo-Jr
Yashica-MAT 124G
Yashica-44
Yashica-MAT EM
Canon F-1
Canon Canonet QL17
Canon Canonet QL17 G-III
Canon IIF
another Canon IIf
Olympus-35 SP
F&H Rolleicord III
Mamiya Six type III
and another Mamiya Six

... some are already gone, some are parts, some still need work, and the working ones I have to work on getting rid of.


----------



## IanG

Keeping to just one Company and it's subsidiaries 

A Houghton King horizontal enlarger, Quarter plate or 5x4.
Two glass Ensign (Houghton brand name) safelights
An Ensign candle safe-light
Houghton Duchess Half plate field camera
Houghton Victo Quarter plate field camera
Houghton Victo triple extension Half plate field camera
Houghton Victo triple extension Whole plate field camera
Butcher triple extension Whole plate field camera Butcher were part of the Houghton empire)
110 (5x4 roll film) Alliance Roll Film camera (part owned by Houghtons).
Dallmeyer Press SLR Quarter plate camera a re-badged Ensign
Ensign Speed Film Reflex, early 6x9 SLR
Ensign Selfix 820 120 6x9/6x6 camera
A second Ensign 6x9 Autorange camera.

I can put together a 1904-10 complete Houghton setup, cameras, enlargers and some accessories 

Ian


----------



## davidharmier60

Canon AE-1 x 2
Canon EOS650 

FD lens:
Canon 50mm 1.8
Canon 70-210 4.0
Canon 100-300 5.6
Sigma 28mm 2.8
Samyang Phoenix 500mm mirror lense 
Tamron 2x teleconverter 

EF lens
Phoenix 19-35 3.5-4.5
Sigma 28-105 4-5.6
Both fast focus and quiet
Sigma 70-300 4-5.6
Slow and noisy and hunts a lot

Motor Drive A (which leaky batteries killed)
Vivitar 2600D flash

Once had two tripods. Unsure where they went but they are gone. 

Digital:
Nikon Coolpix P60 
Samsung Galaxy 6 Active 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Whoa - this the first time I've bothered to open this forum cuz I only own 1 body and 4 lenses.
I'd like to think my wife would shoot me if I got this obsessed with collecting rather than using my gear but then I see her purse collection and see she could not object. 
Mind you, I have many times more watches than wrists so I won't say anything and leave quietly and go take some photos with the one camera I own.


----------



## dxqcanada

Well, we are all not obsessed with  just collecting. Many of us shoot/process film so many of these cameras are usable tools (or so we say to ourselves) ... though GAS is still a problem, but they do look pretty on the shelf (my TV is surrounded by old cameras).


----------



## sniper x

dxqcanada said:


> Thought I would add to my list just to revive it ... even though I have posted about some of these before:
> 
> Ricoh Wide
> National Graflex series I
> Tokyo Optical Primo-Jr
> Yashica-MAT 124G
> Yashica-44
> Yashica-MAT EM
> Canon F-1
> Canon Canonet QL17
> Canon Canonet QL17 G-III
> Canon IIF
> another Canon IIf
> Olympus-35 SP
> F&H Rolleicord III
> Mamiya Six type III
> and another Mamiya Six
> 
> ... some are already gone, some are parts, some still need work, and the working ones I have to work on getting rid of.


IF your Canonets work Id be interested in one or both should the price be right....


----------



## dxqcanada

Ah, the G-III is gone ... I still have the original QL17 but it has lens separation ... hmm, I should actually check what I have left to let go.


----------



## Philmar

dxqcanada said:


> Well, we are all not obsessed with  just collecting. Many of us shoot/process film so many of these cameras are usable tools (or so we say to ourselves) ...



Oh. the lure of the chemicals. I forgot how sweet they smelled


----------



## sniper x

Please do. Im mostly looking for 60s 70s rangefinders..


----------



## dxqcanada

sniper x said:


> Please do. Im mostly looking for 60s 70s rangefinders..



The only ones that I have to let go that fits your time period is the QL17 (with the separation) ... ah, and the light meter is not working (not exactly sure why ... I should recheck the wiring).
Other than that is a Retina II, Baldinette, Rolleicord, a Primo-Jr, and a Bessa 46 ... hmm, I stopped putting my cameras up in the Buy & Sell as nobody wanted them.


----------



## Strmbrg

My list.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I hope you tip the cleaning service well


----------



## NGH

_In reverse alphabetical order....._

Yashica    44
Yashica    Y35
Voigtländer    Vito B
Voigtländer    Vitomatic II
Voigtländer    Vitessa Type N
Voigtländer    Bessa RF
Voigtländer    Brillant
Voigtländer    Vitessa 500SE
Voigtländer    Bessamatic 
Voigtländer    Superb
Voigtländer    Prominent
Voigtländer    Vitoret LR
Voigtländer    Vito C
Sony    DSC-QX10
Polaroid    Snap
Polaroid    Colorpack II
Olympus    Pen-f Digital
Olympus    TG-5
Miranda    Sensorex
Minox   
Minolta    V2
Mamiya    Executive 35
Mamiya    C330
Kodak    Brownie model number 2
Casio     model QV-700
Canon    EOS-300d
Busch    Pressman model C
Burke and James    Press
Argus    C3

Some that I don't use anymore and so are for sale...

Voigtländer Vito II
Voigtländer Bessa
Voigtländer VSL-1
Polaroid 210 Land
Petri 2.8 Color Super
Nikon Nikonos IV-a
Mamiya C330
Canon EOS-1000f 

Then I have a load that don't work for one reason or other.....

Voigtländer Vito III
Voigtländer Avus??
Ricoh 500 (x2)
Polaroid 800 Land
Olympus Pen-F
Kodak 35
Kodak Jiffy Six-16


----------



## earthmanbuck

*35mm:*
- Nikon FE
- Pentax Espio 80V 
- Pentax K1000
- Voigtländer Bessa R
- Yashica Minister III

*Medium Format:*
- Airesflex TLR (model not totally clear, I think it's a U)
- Holga 120GCFN
- Kodak DuaFlex IV 
- Mamiya M645
- Zeiss Ikon

*Digital:*
- Pentax K-50

*Super 8:*
- Elmo Super 106


----------



## star camera company

English Style Daguerreotype Camera Half Plate HBH Lens, my construction.                                    6x21 Panoramic Wet Plate Camera.                            5x7 Stereo Wet Plate Camera. 
Anthony Imperial Climax View Camera                                    Cycle Wizard 4x5 (my great uncles).                             4x5 monorail (my Father built in 1951.


 :Replica Barnack Exposure Tester Camera.                                                                       UR Leica #9 Working, with CZJ Kino Tessar.            UR Leica #80 Working with Leitz 42mm Summar.                                                                         UR Leica replica #13/22.   Non working stock.            Null Series Replica first series.                                   Model 1A.  #22xxx
Model III.    #142xxx.                                                   Model  E Standsrd.   #257xxx.                             Zeiss 521/16. (Was wife’s cousins).     

Nikon Ftn Black 1969 build nice brassing

Bell and Howell Foton w/2” Amotal and 8” Tele
Stereo Realist Custom
Stereo Realist 3.5 (six of them two ilex)
Stereo Realist 2.8 late (c 1968 production)
Kin-Dar Stereo Camera
Wollensak 10 Stereo Camera
Haneel Stereo Camera
TDC Colorist Stereo Camera
Contura Stereo Camera

Ansco Automatic Reflex
Original Diana
Voigtländer Bergheil (was my Fathers “good” Camera
Rollei B35
Herco Imperial 620 (my first Camera!!)
Kodak X15 (my Second Camera!!)
Kodak Anniversy 1930 (was my great uncles, he got it age 12)

Kodak Cine A hand crank 16 mm Cine Camera, full kit with tripod, projector and rollaway screen.

Possible the very first  35mm SLR, c. 1920, handmade using Icarette front and craftsman built body (works Great!)

.....and there are a few others 



My collection strives for rarity, functionality and what interests me.   In my little wet plate camera business I’ve constructed 433 cameras, only kept one or two


----------



## mjcmt

smarty62 said:


> F3HP case finaly back from a 6 month spa. Came back like new! Works great again! Had huge trouble witv faulty light metering in A. 400 bucks (Swiss Francs) but worth the price. Ready for the next 30 years! Work done by Classic Camera Repair www.camera-service.ch . Nikon does no service for the F3 anymore.View attachment 142413View attachment 142414



This is my all time favorite Nikon camera! Compact and powerful. Shot so very many photos with it.
I sold it 15 years ago and purchased a FM2n to have a full manual Nikon as a useable keep sake, and kept a few of my favorite lens for it...20 2.8, 35 1.4, 180 2.8. I should have kept the 85 1.4 too.


----------



## Quassaw

Seems like it's the done thing to post a list of cameras in one's collection.  Here is my list of usable film cameras (my list of unusable junk is somewhat larger):

AGI Agimatic
Beauty 35
Beauty Canter
Foca Sport
Fujica ST701
Ilford Advocate
Mamiya /Sekor 500TL
Minolta SR-1
Minolta X300
Minolta Dynax 4
Miranda DR2
Pentax Spotmatic F
Nikomat FT2
Oshiro Emi-K
Petri Color 2.8
Petri Penta
Walz Envoy M-35
Yamato Pax M3
Yashica YK
Zeiss Ikon Nettar 518/16
Zeiss Ikon Contina 1a
Zeiss Ikon Contessa 
Of these, my favourites would be the Nikomat and the Fujica

And not forgetting the digitals (although where the cut-off is for these is debatable - do I include my Nikon D70s as  a 'collectable' or is it just an old camera?): 

Agfa ePhoto 780
Casio QV-700
JVC GC-S5
Kodak DC200
Kodak DC240
Kodak DC25
Nikon Coolpix 2000
Sony Mavica FD7
Of course my favourite digital would be the Sony - who can resist the sound of an image being written to a floppy disk...


----------



## petrochemist

limiting it to film bodies, list pulled out from my spreadsheet 

A boxed original Pentax Auto A110 miniature SLR film camera and literature.FUJIFILM APS FOTONEX 210 ix ZOOM BOXEDFUJI FZ-3000 ZOOM DATE WITH 3000 accessory FLASH.Minolta Vectis S-100Miranda MS1 bodyMX body (with ER case)ME bodyCarl Zeiss 'Werra' 4 rangefinder camera (olive with case)cosina C1 bodyPraktica super TL (poor copy)ricoh 500g body (corroded box camera with manual controls) fixed 40mm /2.8P50 bodyME body with ER caseZenit EM (olympic ed, in black ever ready case)Voightlander Vito I with lens /shutter removedAgfa Silette (Schneider 45/3.5 lens to be removed)zenit ES body (protruding bit on base is extra shutter release for photo sniper), with ER case & £5 (body sells £12, lens ~£40)Halina 35X (w ever ready case) Shiny!Agfa Silette 35mm box canera (1954-57 model) with Aprotar 45mm f3.5 (triplet) in prontor svs shutterZenit EM 1980 Olympic EditionBesler Topcon wink E mirror (SLR with fixed shuttered 48mm f2 lens)Praktica MTL 5 (M42 film 1983-5)Praktica MTL3 (needs HD625 button cell for meter)Praktica MTL5 (immaculate)Praktica super TL (pristine)dispoable fuji? underwaterdisposable Toyota motorsportsreusable 35mm underwaterEnsign folding camera (in brown leather case)Agfa 'Billy Record' Jgestar f7.7 folding cameraILFORD SPORTI FILM CAMERA WITH LEATHER CASE ORIGINAL VINTAGE.BROWNIE C SIX-20.BROWNIE FLASH II.BRAUN PAXETTE & Prontor Sv shutter (donor for 45mm f2.8 )Polaroid colorpack 80 landcameraIlford sportsman (style 4) camera with dacora digmar 45/2.8 lensEnsign Ful Vue box camera (large bright viewfinder ideal for TTV)Kodak box brownie (1932-5 model 2F)Kodak box brownie (1931 model 2F) with original case1930's kodak folding brownie six 20 with kodette II shutter/meniscus lensKodak Duaflex (large clean & Bright viewfinder) w. original boxKodak Junior Six-20 f7.7 folding camera (3 speed Kodon shutter)Braun Paxette (2nd copy shutter destroyed) case V goodToyo D45M (with extra standard...)Toyo deluxe 4x5

I won't list all my lenses - now over 300 of them : - To give you an idea of the extremes of my lenses here's a photo of the largest & smallest brought in the last month or so - An unidentified 2.2kg process lens & a 38mm Pelepar lens (mounted on my Pentax Q to help you find it). Most are however somewhat more conventional.


----------



## zulu42

Nice assortment!


----------



## grainybear

*I have a problem 🙈 😂 !!!


Film Cameras…

35mm Rangefinder’s…*

~ Minolta CLE

~ Contax G2 (just bought this one… not here yet)

~ Fujifilm TX-1 (X-Pan)

~ Leica M6 TTL

~ Leica M7


*35mm SLR’s…*

~ Nikon F2 Titan AS

~ Nikon F3/T HP

~ Nikon F5 (50th Anniversary Edition)

~ Nikon F100

~ Nikon FM3a


*35mm Point & Shoot’s…*

~ Olympus XA

~ Nikon L35AF

~ Olympus XA4

~ Contax T2

~ Yashica T4

~ Konica Hexar AF

~ Nikon 35 Ti

~ Konica Big Mini

~ Nikon 28 Ti

~ Minolta TC-1

~ Olympus Mju ii

~ Richo GR1v

~ Fujifilm Natura Black

~ Contax T3

~ Richo GR21

~ Fujifilm Klasse W


*35mm Underwater…*

~ Nikon Nikonos V

~ Canon Sure Shot A-1


*Medium Format…*

~ Rolleiflex 2.8f

~ Mamiya C330 Pro S

~ Fujifilm GS645 Pro

~ Plaubel Makina 670

~ Pentax 67

~ Mamiya RZ67 Pro II

~ Hasselblad 501c

~ Fujifilm GA645 Zi Pro

~ Pentax 67ii

~ Mamiya 7ii


*Instant Film…*

~ Polaroid SX-70 (600 Modified)

~ Polaroid SX-70 Alpha 1 (600 Modified)

~ Polaroid SLR 680 (Retrospekt Smoke)

~ Polaroid SLR 680 SE (Retrospekt Black)


*Super 8’s…*

~ Canon 310 XL

~ Nikon R10 Super


*Digital Cameras…*

~ Fujifilm X70

~ Fujifilm X-Pro3

~ Fujifilm X100V

~ Fujifilm GFX 50 S ii


----------



## grainybear

_*My Lenses…*_


*Leica M Mount…*

~ Voigtlander Color Skopar 21mm f/4.0

~ Leica Elmarit 28mm f/2.8

~ Minolta M-Rokkar 28mm f/2.8

~ Voigtlander Ultron 28mm f/2.0

~ Lomo LC-A Minitar 32mm f/2.8 Art Lens

~ Leica Summarit 35mm f/2.5

~ Voigtlander Nokton Classic 35mm f/1.4

~ Minolta M-Rokkar 40mm f/2.0

~ Voigtlander Nokton Classic 40mm f/1.4

~ Leica Summicron 50mm f/2.0

~ Voigtlander APO Lanther 50mm f/2.0

~ Minolta M-Rokkor 90mm f/4

~ Voigtlander APO Skopar 90mm f/2.8


*Nikon F Mount…*

~ Nikon Nikkor Ai-S 24mm f/2.8

~ Nikon Nikkor AF 24mm f/2.8 D

~ Voigtlander Color Skopar 28mm f/2.8

~ Nikon Nikkor Ai 35mm f/2.0

~ Voigtlander Ultron 40mm f/2.0

~ Nikon Nikkor Ai-S 45mm P f/2.8

~ Nikon Nikkor Ai 50mm f/1.4

~ Nikon Nikkor AF 50mm f/1.4

~ Voigtlander Nokton 58mm f/1.4

~ Nikon Nikkor Ai-S 85mm f/1.4

~ Voigtlander APO Skopar 90mm f/2.8

~ Nikon Nikkor AF 28 - 105mm f/3.5 - 4.5 D


*Contax G Zeiss… *(just bought these… not here yet)

~ Carl Zeiss Biogon T* 28mm f/2.8

~ Carl Zeiss Planar T* 45mm f/2.0

~ Carl Zeiss Sonar T* 90mm f/2.8


*Fujifilm X-Pan…*

~ Fujinon Super EBC 45mm f/4.0

~ Fujinon Super EBC 90mm f/4.0


*Hasselblad Zeiss…*

~ Carl Zeiss Distagon T* 60mm f/3.5

~ Carl Zeiss Planar T* 80mm f/2.8

~ Carl Zeiss Sonar T* 150mm f/4.0


*Mamiya RZ…*

~ Mamiya Sekor M 75mm f/3.5 L

~ Mamiya Sekor Z 110mm f/2.8 W

~ Mamiya Sekor Z 150mm f/3.5 W


*Mamiya 7…*

~ Mamiya N 50mm f/4.5

~ Mamiya N 80mm f/4.0

~ Mamiya N 150mm f/4.5


*Pentax 67…*

~ SMC Takumar 55mm f/3.5

~ SMC Takumar 75mm f/4.5

~ SMC Pentax 75mm f/2.8

~ SMC Pentax 90mm f/2.8

~ SMC Takumar 105mm f/2.4

~ SMC Pentax 105mm f/2.4

~ SMC Pentax 165mm f/2.0


*Fujifilm X Mount…*

~ Fujinon Super EBC XF 27mm f/2.0

~ Fujinon Super EBC XF 35mm f/1.4

~ Fujinon Super EBC XF 35mm f/2.0

~ Fujinon Super EBC XF 53mm f/2.0

~ Fujinon Super EBC XF 76mm f/2.0


*Fujifilm GF Mount…*

~ Fujinon GF 45mm f/2.8 R WR

~ Fujinon GF 63mm f/2.8 R WR

~ Fujinon GF 80mm f/1.7 R WR •


----------



## Mitica100

You have GAS! Gear Acquisition Syndrome! LOL

Impressive!


----------



## grainybear

omg… it’s ridiculous lol… i have horrible GAS… i know 🙈 i have no legitimate excuse other than i absolutely love film cameras… i obviously can’t use ALL of them all the time… but i honestly use MOST of them quite often… sitting on my shelves… mixed in with my books & my vinyls… it honestly doesn’t look like that much… but when you type it all out it honestly looks kind of obscene lol… some people love photography… some people love gear… i honestly love both… i used to be in a bit of an existential crisis about photography vs gear… real photographers don’t care about gear, right?… but i love both… & i used to feel guilty about that… but it’s okay to love the art of & the process of photography AND love the history & cultural significance & craftsmanship of a beautifully engineered camera… it feels excessive at times but i’m okay with it lol… having said that i definitely don’t need any more cameras 😂


----------



## cgw

Unless it impedes your daily functioning, just go to IKEA and buy some more storage space.


----------



## grainybear

haha… only impediment so far is the extra time it takes to dust


----------



## grainybear

my dad was a photographer in the navy & was an off again on again amateur photographer while i was growing up… we had a dark room in the basement of my childhood home… but he’s 78 & he doesn’t take photos anymore… but he knows how much i love it & he’s given me basically all of his cameras that he’s had throughout the years as well… plus boxes & boxes of his old photos… unfortunately he didn’t store the cameras properly or take very good care of them in his later years… needless to say they’re a little funky… some are unrepairable… some need new seals, all definitely need cla’ed… but i keep all of his stuff on display in my office at work more as sentimental objects & to kind of honor him… so i also have his…

~ Pentax Spotmatic
~ Contax RTS
~ Contax 139 Q
~ Pentax ME Super
~ Graflex Speed Graphic
~ plus a half dozen or so lenses

plus my mom was an insurance agent & i also have her state farm issued polaroid sun 600 that she had with her at all times through the 1980’s lol

i keep all of these on display… away from my cameras that i use & hoard lol… don’t want any cross contamination… but i also want to proudly display these family treasures


----------



## webestang64

A tiny part of the collection.......






						Set Up A Camera Case in my Apartment
					

Only could fit one glass case in my apartment for cameras. I got around 95 in there including 8mm and 1-16mm camera. I still need to dig out all my movie projectors for the top of the case.  Enjoy........      Highlights.......



					www.thephotoforum.com


----------



## grainybear

wow… you just crushed any feelings i had of owning too many cameras 😂 … man that’s an amazing collection… i’m in awe lol


----------



## webestang64

Thanks, I get most from customers at the many photo lab/stores I have worked at since 1985. Just this last year I've gotten about 30 cameras but also I collect 8mm and 16mm movie cameras/projectors. We do not resell any of those so the salespeople give them to me instead of going in a landfill.


----------

